# Variety of ducks in Michigan...



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Since it has been slow. Which ducks have you harvested in Michigan? Copy and place an "x" in front. It'll be interesting to show the variety of birds that can be harvested in MICHIGAN 

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Since it has been slow. Which ducks have you harvested in Michigan? Copy and place an "x" in front. It'll be interesting to show the variety of birds that can be harvested in Michigan. If you want, you can also paste again and include in total.
> 
> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> American Wigeon - Anas americana
> ...


I'd be happy to translate the Latin portion for anyone...


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's my list:
X American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
X American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
X Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
X Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
X Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
X Gadwall - Anas strepera
X Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
X Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
X Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
X Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
X Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
X Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
X Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
X Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
X Redhead - Aythya americana
X Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
X Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
X Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

*X *American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*X* American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica (no kill)
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis (no kill)
*X *Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*X* Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
*X *Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
*X* Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera (shot 1 in Los Banos, CA)
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima (shot about 30 in Bar Harbor, ME)
*X *Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
*X *Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor (no kill)
*X *Gadwall - Anas strepera
*X *Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*X *Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus (no kill)
*X *Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*X *Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis (no kill)
*x *Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*X *Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula (no kill)
*X *Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
*X *Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
*X *Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*X *Redhead - Aythya americana
*X *Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
*X *Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata (no skunkhead kill)
*X *White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*X *Wood Duck - Aix sponsa 

How about a long neck survey?
BTW: my mailbox is emptied..


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

xAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
xAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica (Alaska 2009)
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****(Alaska 2009)
xBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
xBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
xCanvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima(Massachusets 2007)
xCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
xCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
xGadwall - Anas strepera
xGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
xGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus(Alaska 2009)
xHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
xLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
xLong-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
xMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
xNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
xNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
xRedhead - Aythya americana
xRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
xRuddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
xSurf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
xWood Duck - Aix sponsa 

There's my list. Now to just get every one of those onto my wall.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

XAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
XAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
XBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
XBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
XCanvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
XCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
XCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
XGadwall - Anas strepera
XGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
XGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
XHarlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
XHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
XLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
XLong-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
XMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
XNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
XNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
XRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
XRedhead - Aythya americana
XRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
XRuddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
XWood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

X American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
X American Wigeon - Anas americana
X Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
X Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
X Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
X Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
X Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
X Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
X Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
X Gadwall - Anas strepera
X Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
X Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
X Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
X Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
X Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
X Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
X Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
X Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
X Redhead - Aythya americana
X Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
X Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
X Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

xAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
xAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
xBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
xBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
xCanvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
xCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
xCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
xGadwall - Anas strepera
xGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
xGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
xHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
xLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
xLong-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
xMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
xNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
xNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
xRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
xRedhead - Aythya americana
xRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
xRuddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
xSurf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
xWood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

xAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
xAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
xBarrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
xBlack Scoter - Melanitta *****
xBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
xBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
xCanvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
xCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
xCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
xGadwall - Anas strepera
xGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
xGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
xHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
xLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
xMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
xNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
xNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
xRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
xRedhead - Aythya americana
xRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
xRuddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
xWood Duck - Aix sponsa 
__________________


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

XAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
XAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
XBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
XCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
XGadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
XGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
XHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
XMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
XNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
XNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
XRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
XRedhead - Aythya americana
XRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
XWood Duck - Aix sponsa 
__________________


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

XAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
X American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
X Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
X Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
X Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
X Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
X Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
X Gadwall - Anas strepera
X Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
X Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
X Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
X Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
X Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
X Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
X Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
X Redhead - Aythya americana
X Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
X Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

XAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
XBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
XBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
XCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
XGadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
XGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
XHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
XLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
XMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta (my eleanor)
XRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
XRedhead - Aythya americana
XRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
XWood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

X American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
X American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
X Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
X Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
X Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
X Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
X Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
X Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
X Gadwall - Anas strepera
X Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
X Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
X Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
X Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
X Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
X Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
X Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
X Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
X Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
X Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
X Redhead - Aythya americana
X Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
X Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
X White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
X Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
X Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
X Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
X Wood Duck - Aix sponsa

Got a ways to go..but sure itll be enjoyable:evil:


----------



## Piker10 (Mar 31, 2008)

XAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
XBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
XCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
XCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
XGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
XGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
XHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
XLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
XMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
XRedhead - Aythya americana
XRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
XRuddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

duckbuster808 said:


> XAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> XAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
> Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> ...


You shot a harly in michigan? I've heard of it happening once or twice in a year, but I would have to see pics to believe that. I'd have to believe you would have taken pics too. I must have missed that duck porn. Let's see em!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Going on my 28 year of waterfowl hunting and have shot all but 8 of these species in Michigan. I'll have to travel to get the other 7.

*X*American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*X*American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
*X*Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*X*Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
*X*Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
*X*Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima (Shot in Mass.)
*X*Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
*X*Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*X*Gadwall - Anas strepera
*X*Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*X*Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
*X*Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*X*Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
*X*Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*X*Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*X*Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
*X*Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
*X*Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*X*Redhead - Aythya americana
*X*Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
*X*Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
*X*Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
*X*White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*X*Wood Duck - Aix sponsa 

You can tell it's the off season there's some pretty bored people on here. Me being one them.:lol:


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

xAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
xAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
xBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
xBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
xCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
xGadwall - Anas strepera
xGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
xGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
xHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
xLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
xMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
xNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
xNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
xRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
xRedhead - Aythya americana
xRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
xWood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

x American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
x American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
x Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
x Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
x Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
x Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
x Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
x Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
x Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
x Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
x Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
x Redhead - Aythya americana
x Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
x Wood Duck - Aix sponsa 

Still looking for my first pinnie and spoonbill. Had a chance at a nice drake pinnie this year, but I forgot how to shoot when he came in...I think I was in shock!:yikes:


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

xAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
xAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
xBlack Scoter - Melanitta *****
xBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
xBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
xCanvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
xCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
xCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
xGadwall - Anas strepera
xGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
xGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
xHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
xLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
xLong-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
xMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
xNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
xNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
xRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
xRedhead - Aythya americana
xRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
xRuddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
xSurf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
xWhite-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
xWood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

X American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
X American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
X Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
X Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
X Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
X Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
X Gadwall - Anas strepera
X Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
X Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
X Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
X Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
X Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
X Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
X Redhead - Aythya americana
X Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
X Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
X Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
X Wood Duck - Aix sponsa 


I could add a few more if I added other states


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

x American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
x American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
x Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
x Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
x Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
x Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
x Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
x Gadwall - Anas strepera
x Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
x Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
x Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
x Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
x Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
x Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
x Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
x Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
x Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
x Redhead - Aythya americana
x Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
x Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
x White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
x Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

x American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
x American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
x Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
x Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
x Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
x Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
x Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
x Gadwall - Anas strepera
x Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
x Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
x Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
x Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
x Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
x Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
x Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
x Redhead - Aythya americana
x Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
x Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
x Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
x Wood Duck - Aix sponsa 

My Dad claimed he got an Eider when I was out of state for a while. I would like to believe he did.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

TSS Caddis said:


> Did it ever occur to you to not interject your own personal dislike for people in seemingly every post you make? I peronsally know many on here that do not like anything you or your group post since it is mostly personal attacks, but yet I don't see them responding to any of your posts out of the blue calling you a moron, that would be beneath them and has no purpose.
> 
> I understand you think, myself and a few others think we know everything. I get that. I understand that you get off on posting personal attacks over and over, but not once do I remember you posting anything disproving what was stated by any of us? So other than posting you think someone is a moron, is there any other purpose to your posts?


I wasn't referring to you in that post, or any of your homeboys, so no need to get your nuts in a bunch. I challenge you to find examples of me shooting off personal attacks "over and over" on this site. Feel free to search my posts. I'm also not sure what "group" you speak of...I don't belong to any group on this site, and nobody that I hunt with is a member here. 

The point of my post was that a guy posted a list of birds he shot, and it only took a few posts before someone called his bluff and said he better have pics to prove it or he is a BSer.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

x American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
x Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
x Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
x Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
x Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
x Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
x Gadwall - Anas strepera
x Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
x Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
x Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
xNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
x Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
x Redhead - Aythya americana
x Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
x Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

stacemo said:


> My Dad claimed he got an Eider when I was out of state for a while. I would like to believe he did.


Stace, I know growing up Cuz mentioned as a kid that some of Gramp's friends that hunted out of Seb, used to drop off ducks for him to clean and there were eiders in the pile on occassion.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*XX* (hens) Wood Duck - Aix sponsa--only 2 ducks I've ever shot.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

D-Fresh said:


> I wasn't referring to you in that post, or any of your homeboys, so no need to get your nuts in a bunch. I challenge you to find examples of me shooting off personal attacks "over and over" on this site. Feel free to search my posts. I'm also not sure what "group" you speak of...I don't belong to any group on this site, and nobody that I hunt with is a member here.
> 
> The point of my post was that a guy posted a list of birds he shot, and it only took a few posts before someone called his bluff and said he better have pics to prove it or he is a BSer.


My apologies, I confused you with your buddy Pahtridgehunter.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

quite a few harly's shot on wisconsin side of lake michigan in past few years. i've seen half a dozen posts with pictures in just last 2 years. I don't think it was as uncommon as it once was.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

There is a god awful mount of an immature Eider hanging on the wall of the hunt club on the Bassett, shot in Mitchell's Bay, which is "technically" shared with a Michigan body of water.

And, a mount of a Brant shot on LSC 30 years ago hangs on the wall of my dad's friend Tom.

Quirks in the weather and (more commonly) immature birds account for these anomalies.

Like the White Pelicans I saw in Muscamoot 3 years ago. Springtime.

*And, It's FREAKIN' DONALD GIBB, THE OGRE!!!! in someone's avatar.*
Partied with him once, he was going through a divorce, ended up bawling the whole night


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

*"North American Puddler Socienty minus Mottled"*

What is a "Socienty?" It must be awesome....


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a feeling it's only a matter of time before the Canada Goose comes out of the shadows....


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> My apologies, I confused you with your buddy Pahtridgehunter.


Come on, Kitten, don't be like that!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

*x*American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*x*American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*x*Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
*x*Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*x*Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
*x*Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
*x*Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*x*Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
*x*Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*x*Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
*x*Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*x*Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*x*Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
*x*Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
*x*Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*x*Redhead - Aythya americana
*x*Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
*x*White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*x*Wood Duck - Aix sponsa[/QUOTE]

I need a Can BAD...preferably a nice bull for the wall!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

i have seen eider here in the summer. not many but they have ben around.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

waxico said:


> Like the White Pelicans I saw in Muscamoot 3 years ago. Springtime.
> 
> :


We had some hanging around Muskegon Lake about that same time period. I came out of the mouth of the river one night and thought I was crazy when I see three pelicans hanging out on the sand bars. That was a first.:lol:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Been hunting waterfowl since '62 so I should have many.

*X*American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*X*American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*X*Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
*X*Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
*X*Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*X*Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
*X*Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*X*Gadwall - Anas strepera
*X*Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*X*Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
*X*Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*X*Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
*X*Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*X*Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*X*Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
*X*Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*X*Redhead - Aythya americana
*X*Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
*X*Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
*X*White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*X*Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

King Quack said:


> We had some hanging around Muskegon Lake about that same time period. I came out of the mouth of the river one night and thought I was crazy when I see three pelicans hanging out on the sand bars. That was a first.:lol:


We had one on the Bay opening weekend this year. Flew by both Sat and Sun. Year before saw a snowy owl fly by 2nd day of season.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> We gotta get together buddy!!!:yikes:
> 
> Please, no offense!! The last time my list looked like that I HAD HAIR!!!


 
lol well im in trouble then cause my hair is being lost as we speak :lol: Only short time and Ill be bald too and im on 23! 

but ya we do need to get together sometime and get ol Big t some more experince also. Ive learned a lot this past season and feeling a little more confident in how I scout! Only 7 months to go


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

D-Fresh said:


> The point of my post was that a guy posted a list of birds he shot, and it only took a few posts before someone called his bluff and said he better have pics to prove it or he is a BSer.


He better have pics or he's a bser? Re-read my post and show me that part. I didn't think asking to see some Michigan Harlequin porn was going to get your guys panties in such ruffles. And notice, I conceded, there are some harlequin shot in michigan each year. It's just incredibly rare.

BUT, we all know its hard to use an ID book to ID a bird.... mistakes happen....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314361&highlight=duck

If a gaddy can be a black duck, a hen buffie sure could be a 'hen harly'. Especially for a rookie diver hunter, 13 years old with little ID experience. Go ahead, continue to rip on me using no rationale, I'd hate to bring logic into your sensationalist bash fest.


----------



## grul722 (Nov 12, 2008)

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
XBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
XCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
XMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Ieatantlers said:


> He better have pics or he's a bser? Re-read my post and show me that part. I didn't think asking to see some Michigan Harlequin porn was going to get your guys panties in such ruffles. And notice, I conceded, there are some harlequin shot in michigan each year. It's just incredibly rare.
> 
> BUT, we all know its hard to use an ID book to ID a bird.... mistakes happen....
> 
> ...


With all due respect, I dont think your origional post was that bad...but i can't be the only one on here that thought to myself...self, as soon as someone puts an X next to a questionable bird, ieatantlers will be ready to jump on it. Didn't take long.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Someone harvested an immature King eider on green bay last year. Had pics too. My list for MI is miniscule, havent lived here long enough.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

X American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana 
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
X Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
X Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria (Missed, never kill)
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera (Has Seen on Sag Bay, Grandpa has one on wall taken from Sag Bay)
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
X Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
X Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera (Missed, never kill)
X Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
X Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
X Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
X Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
X Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta (Wanting to Shoot myself atfer missing 3 this past season at about 15 feet)
X Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
X Redhead - Aythya americana
X Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
X Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
X Wood Duck - Aix sponsa 

Blacklab


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

*X*American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*X*American Wigeon - Anas americana 
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
*X*Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola 
*X*Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*X*Gadwall - Anas strepera
*X*Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*X*Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
*X*Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*X*Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*X*Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*X*Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata 
*X*Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*X*Redhead - Aythya americana
*X*Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
*x*Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa 

*But the year is still young.*


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
XAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
XBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
XCommon Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
XCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
XGadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
XGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
XHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
XLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
XLong-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
XMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
XRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
XWood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

waxico said:


> There is a god awful mount of an immature Eider hanging on the wall of the hunt club on the Bassett, shot in Mitchell's Bay, which is "technically" shared with a Michigan body of water.
> 
> And, a mount of a Brant shot on LSC 30 years ago hangs on the wall of my dad's friend Tom.
> 
> ...


I shot a brant 2 years ago in the UP. I knew they were uncommon but I didn't think it was that unheard of.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

ajmorell said:


> I shot a brant 2 years ago in the UP. I knew they were uncommon but I didn't think it was that unheard of.


I did as well when I was going to Michigan Tech. Sorry porn freaks, no pictures of it.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

x American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
x American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
x Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
x Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
x Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
x Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
x Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
x Gadwall - Anas strepera
x Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
x Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
x Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
x Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
x Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
x Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
x Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
x Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
x Redhead - Aythya americana
x Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
x Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
x White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
x Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I did as well when I was going to Michigan Tech. Sorry porn freaks, no pictures of it.


pic's or it didn't happen! :evil:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> He better have pics or he's a bser? Re-read my post and show me that part. I didn't think asking to see some Michigan Harlequin porn was going to get your guys panties in such ruffles. And notice, I conceded, there are some harlequin shot in michigan each year. It's just incredibly rare.
> 
> BUT, we all know its hard to use an ID book to ID a bird.... mistakes happen....
> 
> ...


Your right to assume that a 13 year old might not know what he is IDing, but that's why it's a learning experience. and The one's you are hunting with have the experience to help you ID a bird. I know for a fact it was a Harli, I'm assuming hen, because of it having 2 cheek patches and a white dot in front of the eye near the forehead, I remember that was what set it apart from a hen buffie....

I thought I had answered your question thoroughly and respectfully the first time.......I know what I shot, i could really care less if you (Ieatantlers) believe me or not, the point of this thread was to see the variety of birds shot in michigan....not to argue over whether or not it was a Harli that I harvested....I checked the box, because I had harvested it....now let it rest, and lets get back to the point of this thread....


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats on a fine harvest. That will be hard to top again. It sucks knowing at 13 your entire waterfowl career is all downhill. It's like shooting a 210 inch buck on your first deer hunt. Congrats again.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

When I was 15, I shot a 220 inch buck my first time out. Scored it myself. Sorry guys, no pics. I'm not much for antlers so I gave them away.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Wait! I do have a pic! On another computer!!! I get it and post in album if you want to see. Give a day or so.


----------



## NEED2HUNT (Dec 19, 2007)

xAmerican Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
xAmerican Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
xBlue-winged Teal - Anas discors
xBufflehead - Bucephala albeola
xCanvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
xCommon Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
xGadwall - Anas strepera
xGreater Scaup - Aythya marila
xGreen-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
xHooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
xLesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
xLong-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
xMallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
xNorthern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
xNorthern Pintail - Anas acuta
xRed-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
xRedhead - Aythya americana
xRing-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
xRuddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
xWhite-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
xWood Duck - Aix sponsa 

Truth be a few taking on the Canadian side of Lake St. Clair :evilsmile


----------

